

Dynamics of JavaScript - scott_s
http://sss.cs.purdue.edu/projects/dynjs/

======
scott_s
I just read one of the papers that is a part of this project, "An Analysis of
the Dynamic Behavior of JavaScript Programs"
(<http://sss.cs.purdue.edu/projects/dynjs/pldi275-richards.pdf>), and I
thought it was an excellent study of how JavaScript is used in the wild. They
also have a more recent paper that goes into uses of eval in depth which I
have yet to read (<http://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/jv/pubs/ecoop11.pdf>).

Also, it's worth noting that the authors have the code and data available from
for their experiments.

